# FTP-Server: Keine externe Verbindung möglich



## Rentnerheld (4. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auf meinem Rechner einen FTP-Server laufen. Ich sitze hinter einer Firewall (DSL-Router), allerdings ist mein Rechner Teil der DMZ, so dass alle Firewall-Aktivitäten für meinen Computer deaktiviert sein sollten.

Um meine Domain auf meinen Rechner umzuleiten verwende ich DynDNS, die IP-Updates erfolgen mit PostPro.

Mein Problem: Es sind keine Verbindungen zu meinem FTP-Server von außen möglich. Intern (mit der Netz-IP 192.168.x.x) funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Nur wenn ich extern connecten möchte (über WebFTP o.ä.) oder andere versuchen, eine Verbindung herzustellen, klappt das nicht.. Ich habe die KERIO-Firewall lokal installiert (der FTP-Server hat alle nötigen In/Out-Rechte), und diese zeigt mir jede Verbindung und jeden Verbindungsversuch haargenau an. Nur wenn ich oder jemand anderes extern verbinden will, wird nicht einmal ein eingehender Transfer gemeldet....

Vor meiner Windows-Neuinstallation hat alles geklappt, PostPro und DynDNS funktionieren weiterhin, da bin ich mir sicher. Gibt es lokale Einstellungen, die ich evtl. übersehen haben könnte?


Herzlichen Gruß
Micha


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2003)

Hi Rentnerheld,

FTP-Traffic läuft nicht nur über die Ports 20/21, sondern auch über Ports im hohen 4-5 stelligen Bereich.
Ich empfehle, Kerio mal komplett herunterzufahren, so dass eine mögliche Ursache schon mal ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Port-Forwarding im Router konfiguriert ?

Gruß ArneE

P.S.: Klappt's nun mit den Rechten ?


----------



## Rentnerheld (4. August 2003)

Hi ArneE,
also auch ohne Kerio klappt hier rein gar nichts, die Rechte sind gesetzt (kein Superuser und auch kein normaler User kann einloggen).

Gut, ich habe jetzt auch gerade einen neuen FTP-Server eingerichtet, mit einem anderen Prog (Serv-U), vorher hatte ich G6/BulletProof. Aber auch wenn ich den alten BulletProof mit den kompletten alten Einstellung online setze, habe ich keinen externen Zugriff....

Beim Router bin ich nach wie vor "De-Militarized Zone", also eigentlich dürfte der nichts mehr ausrichten...

Keine Idee soweit, wenn Du noch irgendeine Vermutung hättest wär ich sehr dankbar.

Falls Du so lieb wärst, das mal zu versuchen, nimm mal diese Daten:
Server: rentnerheld.ath.cx
Login: anonymous (wie gehabt mit E-Mail)

Tausend Dank im Voraus!!

Herzlichen Gruß
Micha


----------



## Rentnerheld (7. August 2003)

Hallo ArneE,
danke für die Hilfe. Es lag in der Tat am Router!!

Und nicht etwa an irgendwelchen Ports o.ä., sondern aus einem unerfindlichen Grund (evtl. Spieltrieb in vergangenen Zeiten), war ein "virtueller Server" im Router eingerichtet, und zwar an Port 21. Hab diese Einstellung gelöscht und alles funktioniert hervorragend. 

Sorry, aber da wär ich von selbst nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2003)

Jop, freut mich, wenn es jetzt funktioniert.

Es konnte eigentlich - wie auch im ICQ gesagt - auch nur am Router liegen.


----------

